# New 9 gallon Fluval Flex



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Just starting up an aquarium after decades of catching fish, but not keeping them! Got a 9 gallon Fluval Flex, some Azalea Root, Dragon Stone and a small collection of plants:

Hygrophila Salicifolia Narrow Leaf
Anubias Nana
Lobelia Cardinalis
Microsorum Pteropus - Java Fern Narrow Leaf

Just completed final aquascaping and planting. Thinking of a couple of small Crypts for the front corners

Substrate is TMC Nutrasoil brown.

Tank is currently 5 days into fishless cycling.


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks very nice. I have a 9 gallon flex in my bedroom. I love how it all looks with the blue leds at night.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice job. What fish or shrimp will you be adding?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

I will be adding;

Ember Tetras
Otocinclus Cats
Cherry Red Shrimps
Zebra Nerite Snail

I will let my fish shop advise me on the fish numbers.

Tweaked the hardscape a bit and moved a couple of plants. At the weekend I will be getting a bag of active Bio Max media that has been cycling in a friend's tank for a month. Shouldn't be long before the inhabitants can move in.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

That will be a very pretty livestock color combo with your hardscape colors.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

travellife said:


> That will be a very pretty livestock color combo with your hardscape colors.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I did just put up a photo of the changed scape but it came out rotated and I couldn't fix it!


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Slightly altered layout.


----------



## jees125 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice tank


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

The Hygrophila Salicifolia was planted as a bunch and rotted away within a week! Replaced with an Anacharis Elodia and I'm going to put some Java Moss in too. Aged ceramic bio media introduced yesterday so hopefully livestock in a week.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally I liked the 1st layout better. Everything was more centered around the hardscape. That's usually the way you want it. I would even push the nana into the center more. 

Do yourself a favor and don't rush fish in and don't put them all in at once. Although the tank might appear "cycled" a mature tank is always better for fish. Get the final layout together and make sure the plants are growing correctly, this way you can do any tweaks without having to worry about the fish.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Barry Mundy said:


> Just starting up an aquarium after decades of catching fish, but not keeping them! Got a 9 gallon Fluval Flex, some Azalea Root, Dragon Stone and a small collection of plants:
> 
> Hygrophila Salicifolia Narrow Leaf
> Anubias Nana
> ...


Nice looking tank. Was planning on getting one for my son's room but some of the reviews online mention that the filter can be noisy. How is your filter running? Don't want to put something in his bedroom that's going to be irritating.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

aubie98 said:


> Nice looking tank. Was planning on getting one for my son's room but some of the reviews online mention that the filter can be noisy. How is your filter running? Don't want to put something in his bedroom that's going to be irritating.


Filter is VERY quiet, I am pleased with all aspects of this tank.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Crypt Wendtii added to foreground and all readings now good so some occupants have been added. Ember Tetras and Otocinclus and a zebra striped Nerite.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good so far. I always struggle to find nice pieces of wood locally that fit smaller tanks.

How do you like the lighting on the Flex so far? I saw one set up in one of the LFS and liked the look of the tank.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

retrocity said:


> Looks good so far. I always struggle to find nice pieces of wood locally that fit smaller tanks.
> 
> How do you like the lighting on the Flex so far? I saw one set up in one of the LFS and liked the look of the tank.


That is Azalea Root, it furred up for a while but it soon cleared up and the fish picked it clean when they were introduced. 

I'm not an expert but I think the light is adequate, the Anacharis Elodia was introduced as a bunch, rather than rooted, and it's thriving. The Java Fern and Anubias are also growing. The Begonia at the right rear seems a little moth-eaten and I think it's on the way out. If it goes I won't replace it as the Elodia is vigorous enough for that quarter of the tank. 

The 15 gallon version of this tank gives you more scope than my 9 gallon. All aspects of this tank are well thought-out.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

One thing to be aware of on these tanks, especially w/nano fish or shrimp. They are a real PITA at water/filter media cleaning time. As soon as you remove anything, sponge etc., blocking the slats in the 1st chamber, the smaller inhabitants are automatically drawn to that darkened area. Then they don't want to leave. I tried using plastic Darice mesh from Michaels to act as a temporary block. Didn't work, they were still attracted to the new space enough to wiggle past it while cleaning the existing media. If I had it to do over again I would only choose fish too large for those slats.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

travellife said:


> One thing to be aware of on these tanks, especially w/nano fish or shrimp. They are a real PITA at water/filter media cleaning time. As soon as you remove anything, sponge etc., blocking the slats in the 1st chamber, the smaller inhabitants are automatically drawn to that darkened area. Then they don't want to leave. I tried using plastic Darice mesh froym Michaels to act as a temporary block. Didn't work, they were still attracted to the new space enough to wiggle past it while cleaning the existing media. If I had it to do over again I would only choose fish too large for those slats.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, in that compartment I currently have a canister filter sponge at the bottom and the Fluval sponge on top, so all vents are blocked. I have fine black plastic mesh that I think I'll be able to fix to some sort of frame to put in front of the vents to stop them getting in. I now have 4 Cherry Shrimp so I'll have to sort something out. 

Speaking of cleaning, the fish have only been in for 5 days so I think I'll just do a water change for this week then a deeper clean in another week. My LFS is a mine of information and good advice for newbies like me!


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a good idea w/using a rigid frame for the black plastic mesh, otherwise it is too flimsy and they sneak by the non-rigid areas. You'll find that you can go quite a while without needing a deep media clean on this tank, and that is a good thing because of having to deal w/the slats. I find the light to be very sufficient w/non-demanding plants. You're on a great start with your plans.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

This is the latest pic of my little project. The crypt in the foreground has been in a week and no sign of melt! The Nerite gets around the tank at a fair old pace. In the photo he is on the uppermost branch of the Azalea Root.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Great looking nano! I just setup a fluval evo (waiting for plants and a few more stones), I hope it looks somewhere close to as good as this.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Three small snail interlopers found, and disposed of. Wonder which plants they came in on? :icon_mad:


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

What's the bushy plant in the far right corner? I could use some if that in my Spec tank. I just bought a replacement light for it, the Fluval Ecobright, and it's a lot brighter than the original light. All of a sudden I have GSA on my Anubias that are very established so I'm searching for a plant capable of medium light to act as a shade cover. What light setting do you use for your Flex? I know, too many questions, your tank is looking great.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought it was Cabomba but my LFS says it's Lymnophila Aquatica. It grows really well from a bunch and has already been trimmed back once. I have my lights set on full power white, with the three RGBs set to red, for 8 hrs a day. I have 6 Otocinclus and a Nerite Snail and the tank is so algae-free that I have started feeding algae wafers as a substitute.


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I would have guessed Cabomba too, it does a nice job of filling the corner of your tank. I have yet to run my lights on full power white, mainly because I have had algae issues. Cyanobacteria when I first started the tank which thankfully I was able to eradicate, that stuff is particularly invasive. Lately I've been dosing once a week w/liquid fertilizer and GSA has started appearing on the Cryptocoryne wendtii. I'm going to add a timer for the lights to see if that helps. I think my local tap water promotes algae growth here in the Central Valley of California. Saw a shrimp in the back pump chamber today when I was doing a water change. Hope it manages to find it's way back over the wall.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't dose with ferts as I have a complete planted substrate, TMC Nutrasoil. I am in Liverpool, England, and our water is very soft and the combination of the Nutrasoil, bio-filtration and planting caused my pH to drop to 6.2 So I put a bag of crushed coral in with the sponges in the left chamber. A week of running that and the pH is now at 7.0. My tank is embarrassingly algae-free so hopefully the wafers will help the Otos but I'm not so sure about the Nerite, hopefully he will find his way onto them.

I introduced 5 Neons after the Embers had been in a week. The Embers resented the intrusion and kept them corralled in the bottom front corner by one or two constantly patrolling them. Introduced another 5 Neons three days ago and all is now in harmony. Put another narrow-leaved Java Fern in at rear/mid right and that's me done tinkering with the scape for now.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Long time since I posted anything about the tank. Had hair algae problems so bought a couple of large-ish Amano Shrimps, which are busy munching their way through it. Very rarely see my 4 Cherry Shrimp but the Amanos are very visible and active so I might get a few more. Had a mollusc problem with little things that look like limpets around 2mm long on my glass and wood so I introduced an Assassin Snail, which, after 5 days, has laid eggs all over my wood! 😳. 

Took the Lymnophila out as I don't think it enhances the look of my scape (and it was going a bit brown) and got another Java Fern and another Crypt Wendtii. Photos to follow, if anyone's interested. 

I do water readings weekly and pH is 7.0, Ammonia is 0, Nitrite is 0 but Nitrate is around 20-40ppm so I do at a 35-50% water change weekly to balance this out. I now have 6 bags of various ceramic bio-media in the middle compartment and can't fit any more in. All in all, I'm really enjoying the hobby.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

The altered layout with a couple of new plants in place


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone got any ideas as to why my fish (Neons and Embers) are hardly ever seen free-swimming in the mid to upper layers of the tank? They spend most of their time relatively stationary near the bottom and behind rocks and plants except, of course, at feeding time.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

If I put a block of sponge over the water outlet nozzles to diffuse the flow will it put the pump under stress and shorten its life? I definitely think the flow is a contributing factor to the fish not moving around freely.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Just observing my tank and noticed this biggish Shrimp that I didn't know I had. The only Shrimps that have been introduced to the tank are 4 Cherry Reds which were very small and almost clear, and 2 Amanos only introduced 2 days ago. This shrimp is around 1.5" long and brownish with a lighter strip along the back. Anyone know what it is.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Another view


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Water flow problem possibly solved by cutting a slit in a piece of filter sponge and inserting it over the outlet nozzles from the pump. Water flow now well diffused. Hope I don’t get any oxygen transfer problems now, since changes with tanks seem to have a domino effect!


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Proper pic of the imposter! Approx 31-37mm long.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Slightly tweaked the hardscape and added another Anubias and a couple of crypts. Fish still being very shy so might introduce a few Endlers to encourage them into the upper layers a bit more.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi new to forum & to fishkeeping!
I've just purchased fluval flex 34l to go along side my juwel 125l I've had a month or two. The flexi will be for shrimp but I'm having some confusion over the filter system. I've never seen this type of media/filter before. Do I use this or has anyone an alternative to the 'stones' provided?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Hi new to forum & to fishkeeping!
> I've just purchased fluval flex 34l to go along side my juwel 125l I've had a month or two. The flexi will be for shrimp but I'm having some confusion over the filter system. I've never seen this type of media/filter before. Do I use this or has anyone an alternative to the 'stones' provided?


The "stones" are the tubes of ceramic bio-media and are a vital part in the filtration process. As your tank cycles they will be populated by billions of microscopic bacteria that will consume the unwanted, and deadly, ammonia in your water and convert it to nitrite, this will in turn be converted to less harmful nitrate , which will feed your plants. The sponge block in the centre compartment is your mechanical filtration to trap larger particles like uneaten food or faeces. When you set the tank up DON'T put the bag of carbon/charcoal in as it's not needed and can be counter-productive while cycling your tank. 

If you're keeping shrimp I would strongly advise that you change the usage of your compartments as shrimp can get in through the water vents in the left hand compartment and hence into the filtration compartment. I have a piece of coarse sponge pushed into the bottom of the left hand compartment to block off the bottom vents and the Fluval sponge block sits on top of this to block off the top vents. My middle compartment now contains 8 bags of the ceramic media (you can't really have too much) and the right hand compartment contains the pump and heater. 

When putting a heater in the pump compartment the suction clips provided with the heater are more trouble than they're worth, so just hang the heater, fully submerged, in the compartment but make sure it isn't touching the pump or the pipe as it will vibrate and buzz. Also, make sure you get a nano tank (50w) heater that can be suspended vertically in the compartment. Some heaters must be mounted diagonally to function properly so read the packaging and avoid this type, unless you actually want the heater mounted in view on the back panel. 

I'm only just into my 3rd month as an aquarist but you learn quickly by talking to your local shop and asking questions on these forums.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was aware the vents were large so I have some coarse sponge that fits the whole of the left side compartment.

In the middle compartment I was planning on putting a media sponge from my fully cycled tank into one of the two (or both) sections of the fluval sponge block. Would this work? 

Also I've got an enheim 100w heater. Would that be ok?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> I was aware the vents were large so I have some coarse sponge that fits the whole of the left side compartment.
> 
> In the middle compartment I was planning on putting a media sponge from my fully cycled tank into one of the two (or both) sections of the fluval sponge block. Would this work?
> 
> Also I've got an enheim 100w heater. Would that be ok?


Yes, using media from another tank that has been already populated by bacteria is a good way of shortening the cycling process. What are you using for substrate, as the so-called active substrates cause an ammonia spike which helps to get the cycle going. 

Your 100w heater should be okay, I have got an Aqua One 50w which is very compact and is hidden away in the back with the pump. 

You could consider, since you have sponge already in your left hand compartment, leaving the Fluval sponge out of the middle section and literally filling it with ceramic media in bags. The more bio-media you have the better your filtration will be, as I mentioned, I have 8 bags of various media in mine with room for more. The latest bag went in yesterday, the Eheim balls which are made of sintered glass.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes I'm using an active substrate. 

So if I take out fluval block sponge as you suggested & put bio media in should I put the media/sponge from cycled tank in with bio media?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Yes I'm using an active substrate.
> 
> So if I take out fluval block sponge as you suggested & put bio media in should I put the media/sponge from cycled tank in with bio media?


Yes, that would be fine, it will kick-start the ceramics. Once your tank is cycled you could put more ceramic media in the middle compartment. Planting the tank before it's cycled does no harm.

Are you going to conduct water tests? The only one you need initially is ammonia. I bought the big Freshwater Test Kit and test my water weekly now that the tank is up and running.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Mundy said:


> Yes, that would be fine, it will kick-start the ceramics. Once your tank is cycled you could put more ceramic media in the middle compartment. Planting the tank before it's cycled does no harm.
> 
> Are you going to conduct water tests? The only one you need initially is ammonia. I bought the big Freshwater Test Kit and test my water weekly now that the tank is up and running.


Yes I'll be doing water tests. I do them weekly on my 125l tank. I originally used test strips but now I use API liquid test kit. 

On the 125l tank I used an product called ATM Colony which cycles your tank without the need for a fishless cycle. I tested the water everyday as I was skeptical all but parameters were spot on within 24 hours.

Possibly do the same with this tank but need to know the set up of filters first. Ceramic or sponge media? And if I needed to use the black carbon media?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Yes I'll be doing water tests. I do them weekly on my 125l tank. I originally used test strips but now I use API liquid test kit.
> 
> On the 125l tank I used an product called ATM Colony which cycles your tank without the need for a fishless cycle. I tested the water everyday as I was skeptical all but parameters were spot on within 24 hours.
> 
> Possibly do the same with this tank but need to know the set up of filters first. Ceramic or sponge media? And if I needed to use the black carbon media?


Initially I'd use the ceramic media that came with the tank AND your own sponges. Once the tank is cycled I'd add more ceramic media and phase out your sponges.

Don't put the carbon in, reserve it for if you ever get diseases etc and need to medicate. Once the medication period is over you can put the carbon in and it effectively removes the medication from the water.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Mundy said:


> Initially I'd use the ceramic media that came with the tank AND your own sponges. Once the tank is cycled I'd add more ceramic media and phase out your sponges.
> 
> Don't put the carbon in, reserve it for if you ever get diseases etc and need to medicate. Once the medication period is over you can put the carbon in and it effectively removes the medication from the water.


Do you think I should take the Carbon sponge out of my 125l filter? It has a few sponges & one is carbon.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Do you think I should take the Carbon sponge out of my 125l filter? It has a few sponges & one is carbon.


Maybe not bother if your 125L is cycled? Doesn't take long for the carbon to lose its effectiveness though so if it's been in a long time it may not be doing much anyway. Can't see taking it out would do much harm though? Perhaps ask the aquarium dealer you use? 

My aquarium shop, that I put a lot of store by because they are so helpful, told me from day one not to put the carbon in so I didn't.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Mundy said:


> Maybe not bother if your 125L is cycled? Doesn't take long for the carbon to lose its effectiveness though so if it's been in a long time it may not be doing much anyway. Can't see taking it out would do much harm though? Perhaps ask the aquarium dealer you use?
> 
> My aquarium shop, that I put a lot of store by because they are so helpful, told me from day one not to put the carbon in so I didn't.


Ok cheers mate, appreciate your help & advice.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Mundy said:


> Maybe not bother if your 125L is cycled? Doesn't take long for the carbon to lose its effectiveness though so if it's been in a long time it may not be doing much anyway. Can't see taking it out would do much harm though? Perhaps ask the aquarium dealer you use?
> 
> My aquarium shop, that I put a lot of store by because they are so helpful, told me from day one not to put the carbon in so I didn't.


Hi
Quick question.
Would it work if I bought another fluval flex sponge block for left compartment & but fine sponges in the two sections & in the middle put ceramic media in the two sections of the other sponge block?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Hi
> Quick question.
> Would it work if I bought another fluval flex sponge block for left compartment & but fine sponges in the two sections & in the middle put ceramic media in the two sections of the other sponge block?


If you can actually get a spare sponge for the Fluval Flex, it won't reach to the bottom of the left side compartment to block off the vents, so cut the bottom off your existing sponge and put it in the bottom and sit the Flex sponge on the top. So if you have 2 Fluval sponges in the left and middle, I'd put bags of ceramic media in all 4 sections. You can buy ceramic media, like Eheim, in bulk and then just bag it in some old tights to fit in the spaces in the sponges. You really don't need fine sponge anywhere as the coarse sponges will be all you need for mechanical filtration and ceramic media is vastly superior to sponge.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ah right...so the black fluval sponge is coarse? To be honest I haven't even inboxed it yet!


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Since you guys are on this sponge thing I figured I'd chime in. Two of the Fluval Aquaclear 30 sponges fit perfectly in the 1st chamber, one to block the top set of slats, the other for the bottom set. They are available at Petsmart and probably Petco so readily available and not that expensive, they come 3 to a box. Then you can do whatever with the middle chamber. It also allows you to fill the space between the 2 sets of 1st chamber sponges with additional media of your choosing.


----------



## Lambton7 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are all compartments the same size?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Lambton7 said:


> Are all compartments the same size?


Yes, as far as I can see. Whilst watching a Fluval aquascaping video I noticed they now have clip-on covers for the left hand vents that we are blocking off with sponge. These are available separately, in black, as item #A14778.

Have a look at the video, which uses their new white Flex.

https://youtu.be/_cAW50R6jnI


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I've seen those before but can't imagine they would improve the situation with the oversized slats. The slats on the clip-on covers are also pretty wide. Seems like the tanks we have are easier to block the slats with sponges.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

travellife said:


> I've seen those before but can't imagine they would improve the situation with the oversized slats. The slats on the clip-on covers are also pretty wide. ​Seems like the tanks we have are easier to block the slats with sponges.


Bit of ingenuity they could be modified. A small piece of coarse sponge could be inserted into each one, or some fine plastic mesh can be fixed inside them. I have used fine plastic mesh and aquarium silicone to cover the feeding port of my Flex to stop fish jumping out but, more importantly, to stop my Nerite Snail from getting out, which they are prone to do.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Update:
Removed Azalea Root to give more clear water and added another Anubias and a Crypt. Only regularly seeing 3 of my 6 Otos and not seen any of my shrimps for a week. After 2 months since introducing the fish the tank still looked like a ghost-town with only the tumbleweed missing.
So I've introduced a dozen Endlers and in the two days they've been in all of the Embers are out and swimming around with them but the Neons still seem a little reluctant.
Are shrimps sensitive to nitrate levels? I Test my water weekly and my nitrates are usually between 20 and 40ppm. I endeavour to rectify this with a 35 - 50% water change. Haven't actually tested the tap water for nitrates yet, so that's next on the to-do list. Pleased with how the tank looks and I've added more bags of bio-media to the central chamber so it's now full to the waterline.


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Link to a short video I made of the tank today. 

https://youtu.be/khzBahin7Ic


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

This is the flow in my Fluval Flex since I modded it with a piece of sponge. Also tested my tap-water for nitrates and it's 5ppm which is a contributing factor to the high-ish weekly readings.


----------



## ackphft (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey Barry, your tank looks great! I recently picked up a flex for myself and was noting the sponge addition to diffuse the filter flow. Have you noticed any positive or negative changes in the tank because of it?


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Not noticed any adverse effects, quite the opposite since the fish are active in the mid-layer but the Endlers are largely responsible for the movement, along with the reduced flow. You’ll need to clean out the impeller and sponge in your pump around every 2 months as the flow gets reduced quite a bit from sludge buildup. All in all the Flex is a brilliant kit tank and minor mods can make it even better!


----------

